# Back Flush Valve Failed-Camper Flooded



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen a few posts here about the B and B Model 571 Vacuum Breaker Valve failing. I have a 2011 298RE and unfortunately, mine blew out yesterday. During a normal back flush process I heard the water spraying, I thought, in the tank. When I didn't hear the water draining down the sewer line I shut the water off. That's when it starting dripping under the camper. When I got to the door, water in the bathroom, in front of the camper door and back to the carpet in the bedroom. My camper is on a seasonal spot and water pressure is no where near 125 psi. Don't understand why it failed. This is not the first time this season I've used it so it's not a freezing issue. I emailed B&B. Waiting for a response. But I don't know if I can trust the product again.

Has anybody tried a brass version and how did it work out?
Any links?

I was also thinking about just installing an elbow in place of the valve and disconnecting one end over the winter Would that work?

Thanks


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

the valve is a anti backflow valve, and IMHO you DO NOT want to replace it with an elbow! I've always been leary of the valve and when I turn on the black tank rinser the first thing I do is go into the bath, and look to make sure the antibackflow isn't leaking. thanks for the heads up.

Did yours fail when you first started flushing or during the flush??

I would think you could use any backflow valve that will interface to the PEX tubing, and I'm sure there are ones out there that are more "robust" than what comes with the trailer.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> the valve is a anti backflow valve, and IMHO you DO NOT want to replace it with an elbow! I've always been leary of the valve and when I turn on the black tank rinser the first thing I do is go into the bath, and look to make sure the antibackflow isn't leaking. thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Did yours fail when you first started flushing or during the flush??
> 
> I would think you could use any backflow valve that will interface to the PEX tubing, and I'm sure there are ones out there that are more "robust" than what comes with the trailer.


It appears to have failed right from the start.. I did not hear ANY water draining out of the sewer line, which is what made me think there was a problem. I shut off the water and checked the tank gate to be sure it was opened. That's when the water started pouring out from underneath the door. I always turn the water on slowly and let the hose fill up before I increase the pressure.

I'm starting to wonder about the quality of newer campers, not just Outbacks. This is the 5th separate issue that I've had, leak at water pump, leak in pass-thru door, cracked fresh water connector and leak at base of kitchen faucet. It's to the point now that every time I turn on my water I do a walkthrough and check every water line to make sure there's no leaks. And I keep paper towels under sinks and water pump just in case.

They just don't make them like they used to. I had a 1979 Citation that was in our family for over 30 years and the only problem with it was the bees building nests in the vents and a small leak in the black water tank.

Still waiting to hear back from B & B.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

How about just a basic check valve or a backflow preventer? Would that work?

I'm REALLY leery about putting in another valve with an opening that could cause a flood again.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

robertized said:


> 14kbiz I agree with KTMRacer you do not want to replace the backflow preventer with an elbow because if left unattended and the water pressure at the service connection drops, it could draw black water back into the service line. This would be bad for you and anyone else connected to that service. That being said here is one possible solution for this problem, what if you use one of those outlet boxes like for an outside shower but instead of the shower outlet rework the backflow preventer connections and install it in this enclosure on the outside. Seal up the holes where they enter and exit the box and if it leaks or totally fails the water would run to the outside. After realizing this possible problem and the one we had recently with a leakin the camp stove area I will be considering this one myself. Good Luck and I hope this helps.


That sounds like a good solution. I'll gonna consider it. I'd much rather keep this outside.

I'm a little puzzled on how I may draw black water into the service line. I only connect a hose to the tank sprayer/back flush when the black tank is empty and the gate is open to drain, does the water level really get high enough that it can be sucked back out if the pressure drops?


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

14kbiz said:


> I've seen a few posts here about the B and B Model 571 Vacuum Breaker Valve failing. I have a 2011 298RE and unfortunately, mine blew out yesterday. During a normal back flush process I heard the water spraying, I thought, in the tank. When I didn't hear the water draining down the sewer line I shut the water off. That's when it starting dripping under the camper. When I got to the door, water in the bathroom, in front of the camper door and back to the carpet in the bedroom. My camper is on a seasonal spot and water pressure is no where near 125 psi. Don't understand why it failed. This is not the first time this season I've used it so it's not a freezing issue. I emailed B&B. Waiting for a response. But I don't know if I can trust the product again.
> 
> Has anybody tried a brass version and how did it work out?
> Any links?
> ...


We had the same problem with our camper. I brought it back for a warranty repair and have since been using a pressure reducer on the hose and that has solved the problem. Knock on wood it's been three years now with no further problems.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We haven't had a problem with ours yet, but I have to say it looks pretty cheap. When I get around to it, I think I will remove it and install one of these on the outside - can probably leave it in place all the time, but will have to wait and see. I have also seen them in plastic versions.


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Bill & Kate said:


> We haven't had a problem with ours yet, but I have to say it looks pretty cheap. When I get around to it, I think I will remove it and install one of these on the outside - can probably leave it in place all the time, but will have to wait and see. I have also seen them in plastic versions.


Is this the solution to this problem people are having and what do you do with the lines after you take off their valve?


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill & Kate said:


> We haven't had a problem with ours yet, but I have to say it looks pretty cheap. When I get around to it, I think I will remove it and install one of these on the outside - can probably leave it in place all the time, but will have to wait and see. I have also seen them in plastic versions.


Is that a pressure regulator to install on the back flush connector outside the camper?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

No, not a pressure regulator. It is a backflow preventer - just not the air-gap type supplied as original equipment. Campgounds will often install them on each water hose bib to prevent backflow into their water system. It performs the same function, but does not serve as a vacuum breaker, so it is not as "belt and suspenders" as the original equipment. Here is the link to Amazon where I got the picture:

Backflow Preventor


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill & Kate said:


> No, not a pressure regulator. It is a backflow preventer - just not the air-gap type supplied as original equipment. Campgounds will often install them on each water hose bib to prevent backflow into their water system. It performs the same function, but does not serve as a vacuum breaker, so it is not as "belt and suspenders" as the original equipment. Here is the link to Amazon where I got the picture:
> 
> Backflow Preventor


Thanks for this advise and simple solution.

I was thinking of installing one of these under the sink in place of the vacuum breaker, but I like your idea better, installing it outside.
Some fittings to reconnect the lines where the valve was, and presto, I'm happy, neighbors and campground are happy. A win-win for all!

And B&B got back to me today and is sending me a replacement valve. It's going on ebay.


----------

